

Police activity blotter in an expensive zip code (Atherton, CA) - cs702
http://imgur.com/a/aNPaI

======
suyash
Haha...so funny..Atherton seems such a quiet area whenever I drive thru that
but I know a lot of Silicon Valley hot shots live there so city must have good
policing. Some of the calls are just funny though.

